# Are climate change denialers Evil or just total Idiots ?



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

i do not understand how anyone can denie the truth.

so my therory is theres 2 classes of climate change denialers.

1. Evil . these people know climate change exists is human made and love it. they want as many people as possible die in the most evil ways. these people are just evil.

2. dumb. these people got no clue dont want to know. they are dumb, they are too dumb to even care if they die

what do you think which of these 2 classes do most climate change denial persons belong to ?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 15, 2016)

How many think the climate doesn't change? I mean, really?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 15, 2016)

Is denialers even a word?


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

propably not , denial denialers ?

you know the word in english that means not to accept the truth ?

i do loose spelling bees 1st round


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 15, 2016)

What's to deny? 5 Ice ages. Shit happened in between. Climate change.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 15, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Is denialers even a word?



Love the new avie!


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

ok tinydancer id qualify you as simply evil

no not an idiot, evil


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 15, 2016)

They're not evil at all...they're just loyal to "their side"

It's simple hyper partisanship.

Nothing new.

See, moderates weigh evidence, and try to thoughtfully consider opposing views.

Extremists, especially angry ones, will take their side's platform, and use dubious arguments and evidence to shoe-horn their party's position into an argument that wasn't reverse engineered into some BS


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

hauke said:


> i do not understand how anyone can denie the truth.
> 
> so my therory is theres 2 classes of climate change denialers.
> 
> ...



We graduated 2nd grade, ya know when they were talking about ice ages and stuff.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

toxicmedia said:


> They're not evil at all...they're just loyal to "their side"
> 
> It's simple hyper partisanship.
> 
> ...




No loyalty we just like real science.

Not into that social economic justice crap that the likes of the UN and Naomi Klien believes in


----------



## Ozone (Aug 15, 2016)

skepticism is the beginning of all science. the school girl crush on science teachers will be the end of it.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 15, 2016)

bear513 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > They're not evil at all...they're just loyal to "their side"
> ...


"Real science"

You're obviously an extremist.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

toxicmedia said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




Why you say that?

Any sane person to think you can combine mercury thermometer records of the early 1900s, that were obtained in just the northern hemisphere...to digital and satellite records of today that cover the entire planet and say...

Vola the earth warmed up .4 degree.

Who ever believes that Will believe anything.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 15, 2016)

bear513 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I say that because you are not thoughtfully considering opposing views.


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

ok nice example of Idiots and evil

but none of them actually answered my question


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

toxicmedia said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




Oh I am, I don't have a bone to pick in this...just the facts and leave the politics at the door.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 15, 2016)

bear513 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


See what you've done there? You've decided you have all the facts already, and will not consider anything other facts offered


----------



## Markle (Aug 17, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Is denialers even a word?



Neither is denie a word.  Obviously we are dealing with a brilliant person.  It says a lot about the Global Warming cabal.


----------



## Markle (Aug 18, 2016)

hauke said:


> propably not , denial denialers ?
> 
> you know the word in english that means not to accept the truth ?
> 
> i do loose spelling bees 1st round



*de·ni·al*
[dəˈnīəl]
*NOUN*

the action of declaring something to be untrue:
"she shook her head in denial"
You have thoroughly proven that you are entirely out of your league trying to discuss Global Warming.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 18, 2016)

bear513 said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > i do not understand how anyone can denie the truth.
> ...


I believe that. Really, you should have continued on the take the 3rd. LOL


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 18, 2016)

bear513 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > They're not evil at all...they're just loyal to "their side"
> ...


Well, you could try reading the peer reviewed Science Journals. I do, and I have yet to see an article that has evidence that we are not rapidly warming, nor one that disproves the physics behind GHG induced AGW.


----------



## Markle (Aug 21, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Why then have we had no warming in nearly 20 years?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 21, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...





Translation~


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 22, 2016)

hauke said:


> i do not understand how anyone can denie the truth.
> 
> so my therory is theres 2 classes of climate change denialers.
> 
> ...



Do you truly believe that the Earth will commit suicide if a 2 deg "trigger temperature" is reached? Do you believe in all of the "accelerations and positive feedbacks" that are part of the theory. 

Personally -- I find that WARMERS who attempt to marginalize sceptics generally fall into ONE class. Severely lacking in any KNOWLEDGE whatsoever about "climate" works or what the AGW theory really is. 

Been waiting for 20 years for JUST ONE warmer who could actually discuss the MANY failed and unproven sub-theories of AGW.   But there's no "other class" around except the warmers who take all this misinformation on faith and turn into a religion..


----------



## hauke (Aug 23, 2016)

i think the risk that there will be a global feedback that could destroy the capability of earth to suport life is higher then 0%

and thats too high. a 1% chance that all life on earth gets killed is too high

i think that anyone that takes such a risk is insane


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 26, 2016)

hauke said:


> i think the risk that there will be a global feedback that could destroy the capability of earth to suport life is higher then 0%
> 
> and thats too high. a 1% chance that all life on earth gets killed is too high
> 
> i think that anyone that takes such a risk is insane



Gee Doc -- what's your position on Killer Asteroids? 
1% "too high" there also?


----------



## hauke (Sep 1, 2016)

te US minestry of defense thinks that the climate catastrophe is the most important danger to USA security, and the NSA thinks its the most important danger to USA welfare
#
the Pentagon thinks the climate catastrophe is the greatest danger to the USA

ad the NASA thinks that too


----------



## hauke (Sep 1, 2016)

wtf do conservatives denie the danger to the USA ?


----------



## hauke (Sep 1, 2016)

common sense versus NASA


----------



## hauke (Sep 1, 2016)

hey i belive that gravity does not mean i got weight


----------



## hauke (Sep 1, 2016)

my congrecion can remove my mass


----------



## hauke (Sep 1, 2016)

and americans are idiots, highschool has been designed to make  children stupid,, because stupid people will not complain


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 1, 2016)

hauke said:


> te US minestry of defense thinks that the climate catastrophe is the most important danger to USA security, and the NSA thinks its the most important danger to USA welfare
> #
> the Pentagon thinks the climate catastrophe is the greatest danger to the USA
> 
> ad the NASA thinks that too




The Pentagon? You mean the place that they investigate little green men and thought the bazooka. Nuke?

Its their t job to be overly cautious


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 1, 2016)

hauke said:


> and americans are idiots, highschool has been designed to make  children stupid,, because stupid people will not complain




?

Where the ones complaing and questioning junk science..


Your the gullible sheep that believes everything he's told.


----------



## racialreality9 (Sep 2, 2016)

Why would you want to do something about climate change, let alone try to save people?

Our mortality rate is 100%.  The more we deny this, the more we overpopulate the planet and contribute to the very climate change that you are so concerned about.

As industrial civilization collapses, the climate will correct itself in time.


----------



## hauke (Sep 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > te US minestry of defense thinks that the climate catastrophe is the most important danger to USA security, and the NSA thinks its the most important danger to USA welfare
> ...


you really belive that the pentagon hunts little green men ?

the pentagon identifies dangers to national security.
the  climate change is the number 1 danger,
little green men have not been verified and are not considered to be a danger


----------



## hauke (Sep 2, 2016)

a 2 million military looks even at insane dangers, just to be sure


----------

